# New member (and archer) from Portland, OR



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Howdy all! Recently got the archery bug (about 4 months ago.) Looking forward to learning more about this awesome community!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Introspectre.


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> Introspectre.


Thanks Tim! 🤙


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Thanks! Cheers Harley!


----------



## Bryce20185 (Nov 25, 2020)

Introspectre said:


> Howdy all! Recently got the archery bug (about 4 months ago.) Looking forward to learning more about this awesome community!


I'm new to this site as well, from Albany, Oregon


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa, love your state’s coastal drive!!!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard





Bryce20185 said:


> I'm new to this site as well, from Albany, Oregon


Hey right on! Cheers my fellow Oregonian!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from state college pa, love your state’s coastal drive!!!


Hey thanks! I'm going to have to agree with you on that!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Hey Thanks!


----------



## WesAbramovitz (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

WesAbramovitz said:


> Hello and welcome!!


Hello and thank you!


----------



## 5JGF (Sep 30, 2003)

Introspectre said:


> Hello and thank you!


Welcome to AT


----------



## Yippykyae (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello from Kansas


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Yippykyae said:


> Hello from Kansas


Much appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome from Kansas!


----------



## Bckmster71 (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome from Pa


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Nick Hibbard said:


> Welcome from Kansas!


Hey Thanks Nick!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Bckmster71 said:


> Welcome from Pa


Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

5JGF said:


> Welcome to AT


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bowhunter519 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Bowhunter519 said:


> Hello


Howdy!


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

tenswanted said:


> Welcome


Appreciate it!


----------



## wojeaux (May 24, 2021)

Welcome from PA!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

wojeaux said:


> Welcome from PA!


Thanks!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from state college pa


Third person in comments from PA! Lots of cool archers out there apparently  Thanks!


----------



## Gbarfield (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello from Alabama!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Gbarfield said:


> Hello from Alabama!


Thanks!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

hornaddiction said:


> Welcome!


Appreciate it! Killer thumbnail!


----------



## shredder97 (May 2, 2020)

Welcome

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## KapRho (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Mark smith465 said:


>


Cheers!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

KapRho said:


> Welcome
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

shredder97 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Northtexasbowhunter (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome to AT from Texas. Archery is great thing to start and get started in


----------



## natebow2021 (Jun 30, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Northtexasbowhunter said:


> Welcome to AT from Texas. Archery is great thing to start and get started in


Hey thanks so much! The family and I are loving it! So happy to see such a great community backing the sport. I cant wait to visit Texas someday. Love the profile pic! 🤙


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

natebow2021 said:


> Welcome from Virginia


Thanks man! Killer profile pic, cheers!


----------



## Northtexasbowhunter (Jun 11, 2021)

Introspectre said:


> Hey thanks so much! The family and I are loving it! So happy to see such a great community backing the sport. I cant wait to visit Texas someday. Love the profile pic! 🤙





Introspectre said:


> Hey thanks so much! The family and I are loving it! So happy to see such a great community backing the sport. I cant wait to visit Texas someday. Love the profile pic! 🤙


 lol thanks bud the pic is from a wild pig I killed on public land here in north Texas. Yea definitely bring your bow when you come visit Texas 👍


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Northtexasbowhunter said:


> lol thanks bud the pic is from a wild pig I killed on public land here in north Texas. Yea definitely bring your bow when you come visit Texas 👍


Oh man I cannot wait to try that! Someday in the not so far future I hope.


----------



## Dverulez (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Introspectre (Jun 7, 2021)

Dverulez said:


> Welcome


Thanks!


----------



## Atallah11 (Jul 7, 2021)

Introspectre said:


> Howdy all! Recently got the archery bug (about 4 months ago.) Looking forward to learning more about this awesome community!


Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Greetings From NE OH


----------



## TinesMcGee (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello from MA


----------



## shakeNbaker (Jul 21, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

